# New display for Mac Pro?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm running 2 x 24" Dells. They've been good to me, but one has some graying on the far right side. It's annoying. I'm beyond warranty and have tried a variety of googled fix-it-attempts.

So I've been looking at monitors - 4K and HDTV types.

Wondering if anyone has any experience with the LG 34 curved display.
In almost every review, I hear the word 'immersive' from the screen being that much closer and wrapped towards your eyes.

I've read that Dell also used the same LG screen, but has a 3 year warranty. However, apparently the software isn't so mac compatible. I guess the software allows for quick switching between screens or layouts? Still reading up on it.

I've heard good things for colour renditions as well from the LGs.

My main (heavy) use is video editing with a secondary use of photography.

Really ramping this research up with Amazon's "Prime Day" on the 15th.

I've thought about 2 x 24"s or 27"s, but if I can get a curved display and eliminate the bezeling in the middle of the screen, that would be helpful!

Especially when I'm editing - I should be able to have a huge amount of timeline available for skimming through quicker from L to R. That actually gets me excited! lol

TIA,
Keebler


----------

